# Horror Movies?



## Seber Hansen (Jun 2, 2007)

Just out of curiousity.

What is everyone's favorite horror film? 

I myself can not decide. I guess you could call me a horror movie geek. I've seen all the classics, and all the new ones. 

I suppose though, if I had to chose, my favorite horror film would be Nightmare On Elm Street. Classic Wes Craven, not to mention Johnny Depp as well. Anyway, what are your thoughts?


----------



## InnocentSoulOnFire (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree with nightmare on elm street and I also like the grudge 1 and 2 and also all the scream movies


----------



## Sukebepanda (Jun 2, 2007)

John Carpenter's "The Thing" probably, that movie still makes me jump.


----------



## DavidN (Jun 2, 2007)

Freddy Vs. Jason. It's not particularly good, but I'm not into horror in the first place - it's watchable for me because I find myself hating every character in that film so much that I don't care what happens to them.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 2, 2007)

Mine's An American Werewolf in London and The Exorcist.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 2, 2007)

House On Haunted Hill. The new one not the old. The one directed by Manson. Also the Silent Hill movie.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 2, 2007)

to me most horror films are generally quite shit...

is saw a horror film? if so, then there's my answer.

shit like freddy vs jason, halloween, friday 13th etc. etc. are all just retarded to me.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 3, 2007)

Sukebepanda said:
			
		

> John Carpenter's "The Thing" probably, that movie still makes me jump.



Agreed! This and Alien!


----------



## jackalbot (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm hardcore.  My favorite horror movie is "Hush...Hush, Sweet Charlotte", from 1964 starring Bette Davis.  I love old black and white horror movies.  There's something more... ACTUALLY scary to them then most of the new crap out there.  ^_^


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 3, 2007)

This is one of the easiest questions to answer I have ever seen. Hands down,  the greatest and kickass horror movie that has ever and will ever exist is "The Evil Dead" and its two following films. Don't even get me started on the amazingness (if thats not a word I just made it one) of these movies. From the words of the great master himself, Bruce Campbell: "Groovy"


----------



## Jelly (Jun 4, 2007)

Personally, I hated Evil Dead. It didn't help that every idiot would say "this is my boomstick." It was kinda akin to "DURR, KNIGHTS WHO SAY NI." *wad of boogers fly out of maggot sealed eyelids*

You know, I even had the "smells-like-used-condoms" edition of the DVD with the shitty Necronomicon cover. Le Poopy.

Army of Darkness on the other hand...
Touche, Sam Raimi, touche.

Personally? The Thing is forever burned into my mind (oh god, my cat is The Thing, OH GOD, YOU'RE THE THING). Ah, so many movies...ugh, did anyone hear that Will Smith is going to be in a remake of I Am Legend ("Omega Man" and "The Last Man on Earth")?


----------



## Baderach (Jun 26, 2007)

Ohhhh dear.  I apologize for this twenty-day necro (bad B, bad) but I am a sucker for nearly all horror movies, from when they were first being made all the way up til the present.  Especially bad ones; those happen to be near and dear to my heart, although for a different reason from my actual favorites.

There's just no way I can absolutely state my favorite, but some of my favorites include:

Dog Soldiers, American Werewolf in London, Cursed, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Night of the Lepus, The Screaming Skull, Halloween, Cujo, Fright Night, The Hitcher, I Spit on Your Grave, The Killer Shrews, The Snake People, House of Frankenstein... goodness.  I should stop there, I suppose.


----------



## uncia (Jun 26, 2007)

Not the favorite genre here, phps, and unable to place in order either, so put me down for the following dozen off the top of my head:

Altered States, American Werewolf in London (3rd vote!), The Birds, Cat People (original), Dracula (1992; yeah, shoot me...), The Exorcist (hmm... heyas, Anders!), Freaks (no remake possible!), Nosferatu, Psycho, Rosemary's Baby, Suspiria, The Wicker Man (original, of course; well what was eventually reconstructed from nearly being lost)

(Kinda avoiding listing those sf films that should be labeled as "horror" owing to the sf being such a thin veneer - e.g. Alien, Aliens - but would still love to lob both versions of Quatermass and the Pit onto that list despite having stronger sf underpinnings).

....OK, if that's "choose one", The Wicker Man, I guess, with a sun setting and bad moon rising beyond the flames.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 27, 2007)

Unfortunately the line between action, thriller and horror needs to be made

I love the Grudge, second one annoyed me
recent horror movie i watched.... pulse and it was mmeeh.

all those "ernest goes to *some place*" movies are scary too lol


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 27, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> The Exorcist (hmm... heyas, Anders!)



Hey, unica.  I really liked the original ^^; haven't seen its sequels or prequel, and I don't think I plan to...



> Freaks (no remake possible!)



I never really consider "Freaks" as a horror film per se.Â Â There are points in it that may seem scary, but, to me, they never made me think of it as a horror film.


----------



## uncia (Jun 27, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Hey, unica.  I really liked the original ^^; haven't seen its sequels or prequel, and I don't think I plan to...



_*chuffchuff*_ Greetings, Anders. 
*g*. Likewise!



			
				Anders said:
			
		

> I never really consider "Freaks" as a horror film per se.  There are points in it that may seem scary, but, to me, they never made me think of it as a horror film.



Mhmm... with or without the original ending?

Not clear-cut perhaps but given the general deliberate unease created by the choice of cast is part of that atmosphere, too, which I'd personally take to ease it further into the genre in the same way the islanders in the Wicker Man raise the same "what is normal?"/"what is horrific?" question given the "apparent normality" of their actions vs. the final outcome. (aside: Prince Randian sounds like he was an intriguing person, IRL, to give the inevitable stereotypes a serious bashing!).
Altered States probably wouldn't fit in with some people's classifications either, I guess, owing to the internal nature of that "horror".

(Would be interested to know what others might be on your list ^^)

d.


----------



## Esplender (Jun 27, 2007)

Shutter is my favourite, but too bad that the American re-make is going to be absolute shit. (As it's happened with many other films)

Edit: Typo


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jun 28, 2007)

Sadly, I've never heard of Shutter. >< 

Not sure if it counts because it was just so funny instead of scary, but Slither is one of my loved horror films. 
Next up would have to be Ginger Snaps, the Faculty, and the Birds. Can't pick and I can't put them in order.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jun 28, 2007)

For me, it's 'Ring'. XD What? Sadako is awesome.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 28, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> Anders said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've watched it on Google video, so without the original ending.  Have you seen the original ending?


----------



## uncia (Jun 28, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> I've watched it on Google video, so without the original ending.  Have you seen the original ending?



Ah... so it is, thx; http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=6355110065089064433&so=0

There are various edits stated to be on the DVD - all of which were shown at the time - but the original ending is "lost".
That "cut" would be a definite additional nudge towards the "horror" genre (or my personal definition of that at least!).


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 29, 2007)

It's a true injustice that this thread has gone on for two pages without anyone demanding everyone hunt down every single George Romero "Dead" movie (well, MAYBE you can skip "Day", but I KINDA like it) not to mention Lucio Fulci's "Zombie" - yes, it's just called ZOMBIE. Think of it as the Snakes on a Plane of its day, if the hype was deserved and not purely ironic.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 5, 2007)

Halloween I & II


----------



## McRoz (Jul 5, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> It's a true injustice that this thread has gone on for two pages without anyone demanding everyone hunt down every single George Romero "Dead" movie (well, MAYBE you can skip "Day", but I KINDA like it) not to mention Lucio Fulci's "Zombie" - yes, it's just called ZOMBIE. Think of it as the Snakes on a Plane of its day, if the hype was deserved and not purely ironic.



Wow, I completely forgot about Romero; I feel like a dick now :sad:
I have'nt seen Day of the Dead yet, though I have to say that my favorite would have to be Night. Yep, I spent $30+ on that frickin' Dawn of the Dead Ultimate Edition, but I still favor the black and white, stereotypical female role-filled N.o.t.L.D.

Except the 30th Anniversary Edition; Now I know why everyone thinks John Russo is such an ass :evil:


----------



## Altera (Jul 6, 2007)

I adore horror movies...

but my top faves are the cheesy old "Lake Placid" and "Deep Blue Sea" - nothing is cooler than giant crocs and giant sharks that can swim down narrow corridors and turn narrow corners.

Oh yeah, Dog Soldiers, Silence of the Lambs, Hannible, Ginger Snaps 1-3 , American werewolf in London [and paris], Aliens, The Texas Chain Saw Massacre, Amytiville Horror, Kill Bill 1 and 2, Carrie, The Misery, Secret Window [Stephen King is love], Jaws [was okay], The Birds,  Silent Night - Deadly Night and more.

I know they're meant to be horrors, but none of them really freak me out. I just like them.
But I find others boring. The Blair Which Project, The Ring, Nightmare on Elm street...those and a couple of others bored me :/


----------



## McRoz (Jul 6, 2007)

Altera said:
			
		

> I adore horror movies...
> 
> but my top faves are the cheesy old "Lake Placid" and "Deep Blue Sea" - nothing is cooler than giant crocs and giant sharks that can swim down narrow corridors and turn narrow corners.
> 
> ...



You found the Ring boring?!? :shock: That thing scared the %#$@ out of me, and that was only the American version!

Hooray, someone shares my love for S.K. Horror! Yeah, anyone who's seen my profile knows I'm a Carrie fan, and I really liked both Secret Window and the first Children of the Corn :3

Hopefully I'll get around to watching the entire Friday the 13th series; I've only seen part III and FreddyVS.Jason (if you count it as a Friday movie).


----------



## Altera (Jul 7, 2007)

Yup, I found the Ring boring. I did jump a little every now and then [like any person would do at sudden surprises] buuuuuuut I was bored ;_; Not my type of horror I guess? For some odd reason XD

Stephen King is the awesomest. I think I found him through the Misery, then I slowly got addicted from there. I couldn't leave him ._. Books and movies [most of them] are just so awesome.
and I'm still reading them.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

I like horror movies that I can laugh at, be it bad story, bad editing, bad cg, bad special effects. I find those entertaining.. once....


----------



## McRoz (Jul 7, 2007)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> I like horror movies that I can laugh at, be it bad story, bad editing, bad cg, bad special effects. I find those entertaining.. once....


You mean like Freddy vs. Jason; at one point or another it fits all of the above criteria! :lol:


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> OnyxVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite so, its like... I didn't know they were both in the same universe, and hes using another killer.. and would Freddy really be that strong physically? Also.. would you die by having some words burnt onto your back? Man that was a bad movie, but it was pretty entertaining watching people die.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 7, 2007)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> McRoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I personally loved the movie; It was just all the teenage stereotypes that got to me. You might as well throw in a few goth kids and, hey, why not add a little racism? Look, there's the greddy jewish man next to right-wing country bumpkin and gangsta-clothed black man! (Black man comes with uzi, two buckets of fried chicken and a large bulge)

Boy, I'm going to regret this post...


----------

